# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Does IQ Effect Dream Recall?

## crash

During my 6th period class, my teacher is a American History/Psychology teacher.  Anyways, she likes to play with your mind or find playful ways to call you stupid.  So, one day she askes one of the kids if he dreams alot.  The kid says not really and she claims that people with higher IQ dream more.

Now, after viewing this site, it seems that you can train yourself to remember more dreams therefor not needing a high IQ....  I was just wondering what your imput was and if it does make a difference.

----------


## imj

> During my 6th period class, my teacher is a American History/Psychology teacher. Anyways, she likes to play with your mind or find playful ways to call you stupid. So, one day she askes one of the kids if he dreams alot. The kid says not really and she claims that people with higher IQ dream more.
> 
> Now, after viewing this site, it seems that you can train yourself to remember more dreams therefor not needing a high IQ.... I was just wondering what your imput was and if it does make a difference.



Hi, I don't think IQ has anything to do with dreaming. Dreaming is a subconcious process so it is irrelevent. If U happen to wake up just after a REM period U remember Ur dream.....if U wake up before or during other stages other than REM...U won't remember much if any so it's independant of IQ.....we all dream about the same REM periods. What some people do to 'dream more' is to wake up after every REM period which is about 90min after Ur head hits the pillow. U can try the timing I have 'discovered' it may give U are rough guide to Ur REM period.. ::D: . 1st REM- 90min, 2nd REM- 90min, 3rd REM- 90min, 4th REM- 60min, 5th REM- 60min......

IMJ

IMJ

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

I have a high IQ and remember lots of dreams but I don't think they are related. It depends more on how much you care about them and how you view them as well as physical things like imj mentioned. I'd say it's like art, you could make the argument that smart people would be better at it but that is obviously not the case alot of times.

BTW judging from what you said I bet your teacher doesn't remember many dreams ::D: .

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Heh, I actually fit that pattern. I remember a lot of dreams and my IQ is 131.

But I agree with imj. Anyone can remember their dreams, no matter how smart they are. It has nothing to do with your intelligence, it has more to do with your sleeping patterns.

----------


## grasshoppa

> During my 6th period class, my teacher is a American History/Psychology teacher.  Anyways, she likes to play with your mind or find playful ways to call you stupid.  So, one day she askes one of the kids if he dreams alot.  The kid says not really and she claims that people with higher IQ dream more.
> 
> Now, after viewing this site, it seems that you can train yourself to remember more dreams therefor not needing a high IQ....  I was just wondering what your imput was and if it does make a difference.



Your teacher is a piece of shit. Who says that to students? They are there to learn. What a pompous cock. Too bad he is wrong.

----------


## crash

Thanks for your feedback guys...  except for that last one.  She happens to be very nice and we know she is only playing.

----------


## Oros

If it did i would be master/worst recaller with my 130 IQ :p

----------


## Abra

As others have said, people dream generally for the same amount. Maybe she meant smarter people sleep more? Which can be true--smart people don't have to stay up as late studying and such. Or perhaps smarter people know the value of sleep.  :wink2: 

As for dream recall, IQ has nothing to do with it. IQ tests of today do not test short term memory--which is the basis of dream recall. I doubt short term memory measures intellegence, either. It only measures just that--short term memory.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I wouldn't think that having great dream recall means you have a high IQ, or remembering no dreams means you have a low IQ. However, I think it might be possible that having good dream recall could boost your IQ a few points.

----------


## Kromoh

I don't think a good or bad recall reveals a high or low IQ, but I believe (in fact, I'm pretty sure) that a person with a higher IQ will find it easier to recall his/her dreams when he goes for it. That because working on memories involves mental ability to process thoughts and to concentrate (both related to intelligence). Also, I think that by working o nyour dream recall, you will become better at remembering things, as well as making subconsicous htoughts conscious, which also constitute intelligence. So, yeah, dream recall is related to intelligence, but not innately.


---

Edit:

Just for comparison purposes, my IQ is of 160 and I could recall zero before working on it. So heh, as with anything, dream recall requires training.

----------


## StephenT

I have an IQ of 146 (took one just the other day that somebody shoved at me haha... coincidence?) so that puts me in the top less than 2&#37; of the population, and I have recall just like anybody elses that is great sometimes, and struggles others, and I can build it up just like anybody else.  If your teacher is like you said he is and just screws with people, he probably knew, like us, that people that don't really train their recall don't remember very many dreams.

Before I ever came here and started training recall, mine was shit.  So there.

----------


## Chaos Theory

I don't think IQ matters. I have an IQ of a 153. I've been training and some nights I can remember good and some nights I can't remember anything!

----------


## Verto

Dream Recall is a skill and like any other skill it takes practice and dedication. Some people may have a talent for it but I.Q. will have nothing to do with this.

----------


## Bonsay

Everybody has so big IQs. I did an English one on the internet claiming it was "real" and got 126, it's probably fake, but it's small anyway  :Sad:  . I think I did it in school, but we never got any results.

I seriously doubt the IQ matters with dream recall. It most likely depends on your "memory skills".

----------


## ~Erin~

I don't think that statement has any basis at all. I highly doubt that having a higher IQ  realtes with dream recall or having dreams . Though she said " she claims that people with higher IQ  *dream more*." It's been proven that everybody dreams everynight and everyone dreams 3+ more dreams in one night  ( I think thats right, more then one anyway.) So, even with that said she is already wrong.

----------


## Verto

I think she probably meant in terms of recall.

----------


## Kromoh

> Everybody has so big IQs. I did an English one on the internet claiming it was "real" and got 126, it's probably fake, but it's small anyway  . I think I did it in school, but we never got any results.
> 
> I seriously doubt the IQ matters with dream recall. It most likely depends on your "memory skills".



Heh, a bit out of topic, but I wouldn't trust these internet tests. In an attempt to sound "fair", they'll test the most ridiculous htings such as vocabulary, common knowledge and such. To me, those things are not intelligence, but knowledge.

If they wanted to test language, they should test grammar, which involves rational thinking heh.

But other than that, I think they're trustworthy. 

---

Now back on topic, yes, I think dream recall is connected to average memory, and therefore composes intelligence. That doesn't mean that not recalling your dreams makes you unintelligent, though heh - you're just not good in that area, but you could excel in another one.

----------


## hercules71185

just for everyones knowledge. Yes you IQ does matter. Smarter people tend to be able to control dreams more and are aware. People who are slow don't recall or control as good. Its because of the fact that people seem to not distinguish reality and dream. Come on think simply. You are in a place you have never been a guy talking to you that you don't know, and a monster behind him. Who would still think they are in a dream?  People have nightmares all the time. Me when I have a nightmare its my key to catch myself almost 100&#37; of the time

----------


## hercules71185

ps all the online tests are crap. give me one I'll prove it. My IQ is 155 in a tested environment. The online ones I always score like 175 aside from one that I got a 150. I looked at it and it said how many questions I missed. And its 0. If you want proof, pick a test I'll do it and record it on my camera as I do it. And then show you the score. 155 is real, 175 is not. online is off by 20 points. That is a huge flaw

----------


## Bonsay

> just for everyones knowledge. Yes you IQ does matter. Smarter people tend to be able to control dreams more and are aware. People who are slow don't recall or control as good



Do you have any proof to support that?

----------


## Kromoh

Well hercules, yes, lucidity is related to one of the many different areas of inteligence. But having a high (or low) IQ doesn't mean you excel (or not) in that area.

It's impossible to determine one's lucid ability out of IQ itself - it would need specific tests, but yeah it is possible.

----------


## ninja9578

IQ is directly related to memory (part of any standardized IQ test) so yes.  Also, the more that your brain can process, the more vivid and detailed your dreams will be.  It's like running a high end video game on a brand new computer and one with a 486 processor.  

However, parts of the brain turn off during sleep, how much of it seems random.  Someone with a 130 IQ with 20&#37; of their brain shut off may have the same dreaming ability as person with a 100 IQ with 10% of the brain shut down.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Definately don't believe online IQ tests, take a real one under testing conditions. I took one at school a few years back. They don't give you the results but your parents can probably go see your permanant records and the score should be in there.

----------


## Luminous

I don't think your IQ matters. I'm unintelligent, but I have very good dream recall, and I can manipulate my dreams, if I'm lucid enough. I also have bad short term memory.

----------


## Alban

I don't even think IQ scores are any kind of measurement for intelligence in the first place.
The system was developed in, like, the 19th century!

This whole topic is highly subjective. I happen to have a highly prolific dream-rate and very good dream dream-recall but dreams are only a small part of our brain's activity.
On top of that I'm seriously crappy at getting lucid. I think your teacher's overstepping her bounds.

It's impossible to say that dream-rate=intelligence when scientists can't even agree what intelligence _actually_ is.

----------


## Photolysis

It might be true that those with higher IQs are more likely to be able to control lucid dreams, possibly because they're more likely to understand they're dreaming at the highest level, and the implications...


Anyway, your teacher is wrong. Given the same amount of sleep, people spend the same amount of time dreaming.

Unless she's referring to daydreaming as well, in which case boredom and escapism are likely causes, not intelligence.


For the record though, my dream recall has improved extremely quickly, and I can remember my dreams at will, after a week of practice. My IQ is also high, and that I'm good at abstraction.

----------


## hercules71185

there are many things that there is no physical proof of. But, plenty of inferences you can assume. I know assume is making an ASS of U and ME but, still. Here is my justification for all you wondering why I believe that. 
Vividness, realism, perfect clones of people, attitudes and gestures that people do. 
Have you noticed you can meet someone 1 time in your life, and in person you can recall them slightly not too much of a detailed report. The voice, you can imagine in your head the voice that they spoke to you in. You can't quite hear it but, you know what it sounds like. 
Think about this to entertain yourselves. 
How real are dreams. You can meet a single person and talk to them in your dreams. With a complete vivid recall of the persons vocals, attitude, and gestures. What makes your mind able to induce this "psychedelic" trip or feeling you get. Your brain power. Now a human mind is proven to FILTER everything you take in. Altho it filters it, proof does show that you do remember more than you recall. Your brain is weird in that way. (Example of a person who does not have that filter Kim Peek, look him up and his recall) You want proof its out there. A guy in this field named knows a lot. A savants recall is VERY vivid. A guy named Steven Wiltshire is the human camera. Given the name because he can draw everything he sees when he sees it once. take a look at his popular documentary on the painting of Rome. With 1 fly by he draws a 15ft picture of the entire city and even down to the smallest details from being correct on how many windows are in a building at the perspective he saw from. Look it up on google I promise you will be amazed. Now because his recall is not being filtered like ours. Our memories are just in our head and filtered making our ability to recall based on what our brain LETS us know. He can visualize them using his frontal lobes of his brain with NO filter. As do we in our dreams. Now IQ is affected by your filter. The stronger your filter is the more your IQ is affected. 
Now knowing dreams are basically the mind that you can't recall on your own. Anyone able to lucid has to be able to recall things and insert them in the dream. Notice why some people can't lucid as soon as they find out they are in a dream BAM they are out. Its not because they are DUMB parse but, it is because mentally you can't create the same effect as that part of your brain is able to. 

SO theoretically, 
The smarter you are. The easier you are able to distinguish reality from a crazy journey your mind puts you through. Creates the ability to catch yourself in a dream. Leading to later abilities to fully lucid. 
Being smarter ALSO helps you create things and alter your dreams more than others. 
Now I'm not saying everyone, but, look at a majority of the people on this forum. Their vocabulary, their descriptions obviously you are not talking with the same people on the john deer forum. If any of you are on that sorry I'm not pointing fingers but, just going on a basic generalization ( I don't typically do this just trying to describe this).
These are all aspects of peoples IQ affecting their ability to lucid. 
If you can't figure out you are in a dream your memory will never let you even begin to lucid. 
After you pass that stage, then you have to have the ability to vivid recall. Notice why we get better at it the more we do it? Its because you start learning its not about making things or forcing them its about thinking things out. Like flying, you can't just jump and bam fly as easy as superman, you gotta think of the feeling of flying then it happens. If you try to run you can't go very fast. Until you start to THINK about the feeling of running not just the physical speed. From the wind flying past you to the leaning forward. Everything is affected MENTALLY. 
Want more proof I'll debate with anyone. And unlike everyone else. Not only will I listen I will learn from  everyone. Anything anyone can tell me I take it in openly and see what I think of it before I say its dumb. As I said before everyone on here feel free to IM me on AIM or Yahoo. Write me an email if you'd like too. 
Yahoo - ChrisRCotton
AIM - Hercules71185

----------


## Metaphyz1k

I don't believe that there is even any research on the correlation between IQ level and dream frequency. From what I understand, everyone dreams, it all just depends on how well you can remember what you have dreamed. And I don't see how IQ and dream recall are in any way related. So my answer is no, IQ does not effect how much you dream.

----------


## Caradon

Definitely not! 

It's more about how much value you put on your dreams. And how Strong your intention is to remember them.

people who don't care about their dreams, don't remember much, if anything at all.

----------


## hercules71185

> I don't even think IQ scores are any kind of measurement for intelligence in the first place.
> The system was developed in, like, the 19th century!
> 
> This whole topic is highly subjective. I happen to have a highly prolific dream-rate and very good dream dream-recall but dreams are only a small part of our brain's activity.
> On top of that I'm seriously crappy at getting lucid. I think your teacher's overstepping her bounds.
> 
> It's impossible to say that dream-rate=intelligence when scientists can't even agree what intelligence _actually_ is.




about this
IQ you are right
does not mean you are smart
its a basic generalization of being smart. All it is, is recognizing patterns. So let me say I agree 110%
IQ means very little compared to actually BEING smart. 
With that aside
TYPICALLY people with high IQs are smart. TYPICALLY there are people who just can't figure out the simple inconsistencies or a test. 
So let me rephrase everything I said. IQ doesn't matter but, your ability to think does. 
People do use the flawed system of IQ to prove they are smarter than others. It's not accurate by any means. But, its a TYPICAL number. Its easy to relate to. And for the most part its close on who does what how good. 
A guy who is gifted in math is good at IQ tests theoretically. They are able to figure out and dissect problems. Not always remember its all hypothetical. Compared to a person well versed in English and oblivious to math as some are. Is a person who is able to communicate flawlessly and able to memorize things. Think about the 2 subjects. Math breaks apart things and makes you see them simpler. English is a memory game. All it does is make you memorize vocab and stories. There is more I know but, come on I don't gotta be too exact its only for reference.

To me, I'm smart I won't lie ask anyone. I know a lot about many subjects to many hobbies
Computers, vocabulary tutor, math tutor, photographer, picture manipulation, personal training, chef, audiophile, health advising. Many things interest me and I learn them rapidly. 
but, in no means am I a genius. 
To me a genius is not just smart. He is exceptional. I maybe very high ranked but, this guy is a genius. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Ung-Yong
not because of IQ but, his accomplishments. 

What I'm trying to say is. 
My IQ does remotely fit me. Correct? 
Ok now my friend. Got a 150 on one of those online tests, he is a moron. I don't need to even explain this or how. Just simply put a moron. Kinda bothers me occasionally because of his stupidity. 
Now my GF
She gets a 115 -120 on the online tests. She might not be a prodigy but, overall she is a good learner. Has a good head on her shoulders. And this proves IQ is conditional. 

This is totally off topic sorry, but, my relation is
Smarter people tend to lucid dream, dumber people don't. 
the guy above on page 1 who said he isn't very smart. Maybe not in book smarts, but, your realization has to be higher than average. Your ability to comprehend fiction vs reality. Personal recall altho its supposed to help I don't think is related much because people end their sleep in a dream as some don't. When you end during a dream your recall is much higher.

----------


## hercules71185

dream frequency is consistant with a majority of people. Recall is the difference. 

And I do agree with you who stated that if you care you do it more. 

But, how did everyone hear of lucid dreaming? Didn't you do it on your own for the first time then look into it? That is the usual reason someone does it.

----------


## Tyson

I have a high IQ, but until I started visiting this site my dream recall was practically non-existent. I think your teacher was just trying to think of something that sounded like it might be true on the spot to insult you all with.

----------


## hercules71185

lol I never said recall was related

----------


## RockNRoller123

It must be untrue. My IQ has been above the adult standard (100) since I was 12 and let me tell you, my dream recall is shit.  :tongue2:

----------


## randomdreamer

i dont think it matters at all because my iq is 167 and i cant even get dream reacall down

----------


## randomdreamer

wow a lot of people are in the same boat as me maybe a high iq makes you have crappy dream recall. you know like maybe the connection between body and mind is a bit stronger so lucids are a little more difficult or something to that effect idk

----------


## wasup

A)  Your teacher, besides being entirely off base and inappropriate, knows nothing about it.  As you said, anyone can lose or gain dream recall.  Actually, the simple fact that your teacher said "do you dream a lot" instead of "do you remember all your dreams" (unless this was just a paraphrasing error) shows her lack of understanding in the area of sleep.

B) IQ is a farce, anyways.

----------


## Desert Claw

I personally believe it is related to awareness. If you let your days fly by, I'm pretty sure it will happen in dreams too

----------


## RockNRoller123

> i dont think it matters at all because my iq is 167 and i cant even get dream reacall down



Holy shit!!!! 167! No way.

----------


## yondaime109

if that were the case then dogs wouldn't be able to dream. And millions of internet jokes couldn't be made about them.

----------

